# Smokin meat questipn



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

When smoking multiple smoke butts do you had up the total of say the three butts. For example I cant remmember exactly without looking at my guide but lets say it says 2 hours per pound. I have 3 five pound butts to smoke for a party. Do I just go with 2 x 5# equaling a ten hour smoke or is it 2 x5x 3 butts for 30hrs. I think i know the answer and dont want to sound stupid because a 30 hr smoke seems ridiculous but i just wanted to double check so i dont ruin the food

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chx trapper (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm new at smoking but with my limited experience I'd have to say your going for the 10 hrs not 30.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a little propane smoker that I run on low for about an hour to get good smoke then bump up to 250 til it reaches 160 degrees then wrap with foil stick a meat thermometer in once it reaches 200 internal degrees I take off smoker and start pulling. You asked about how long it takes I would guess some where around 7-8 hours to reach the bone pulling temp.
 Good luck and snap some pictures!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Definitely go by meat temp and not time. They tend to hang up at 160 for a while, don't worry, just keep it going and the temp will eventually start rising. 200 degrees like thumbgoodfisherman said is the time to pull them but let them rest off the smoker for a least a 1/2 - 1hr before you do.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

To be honest with you Ed I don't believe in the letting the meat rest thing. I've did it both ways brisket and pork butts and I have had a lot better success with the meat staying juicy with pulling/cutting them right away. But each to their own, everybody has their own preference.


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

What you have to be worried about this the liquid from the shoulder. I smoke at least once a month for friend and myself and the cooking to temp is the correct way to do this. Get yourself a great meat thermometer that has a temperature alarms and can be remote. I have one that I set the probe alarm and once that goes off I check it and wrap it. 3-8 lbs shoulders should take 12-13 hours. Good Luck...........I was taught by an old school BBQ'er and he told me to take 1.5 per lb for BBQ'ing

ie 1.5 X 8lbs = 12 hours
ie 1.5 X 9.5lbs = 14.25 hours


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

As mentioned its each individual butt.. But you really cannot smoke to time or temp.. As someone mentioned you will hit a stall period somewhere 150+ each individual butt will most likely stall a little different and for different lengths of time.. Smaller butts tend to stall harder IME than larger ones.. Some will foil to power through the stall, I did it once never again, the sweating of the meat ruined the bark which is the best part IMO, others foil to curb the meat drying out, but if you are drying out a butt roast your doing something wrong or need a better piece of meat to start. 

As for when to pull, time and internal temp is simply an indicator to start checking for signs of doneness.. Usually when I start hitting 195 I start probing for tenderness, it should probe like a knife in warm butter with no resistance.. If you hit areas that have more resistance, those areas are not as tender as they can be with more cooking and leave the butt on longer.. Another good test is the bone wiggle if you give the bone a wiggle and it wants to pop out your most likely there. Some butts will be finished at 195 some will be done at temps just above 200.. 

Do to the stalling nature of a butt its always smart to budget more than enough time, its better to have it done way to early, than have guests ready to eat and your waiting on stalled butt.. If you have butts finish to early take them off after 10-15 minutes or so to prevent further cooking double wrap in tin foil and they will hold easily for an hr or more.. If its a long while till you eat or your taking it somewhere, place double wrapped butts in a cooler and fill the rest of the space in cooler with towels. A butt will hold above the danger zone (140) for 3-4 hrs and be piping hot and perfect when ready to pull and serve.

As for smoker temp I have smoked them as low as 225 and as high as 275-280 and their is no difference in taste, texture or perceived smokiness. I actually prefer run 250+ if the cooker wants to hang in that temp range. This summer I am going to experiment with hot and fast as sometimes it seems ridiculous to wait 8-10 hrs for 4-5lb piece of meat.


----------

